# Airbrush technique



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

My airbrush is a Paasche model H http://www.misterart.com/store/view/004/group_id/1641/Paasche-Model-H-Hobby-Airbrush-Set.htm

I have tried to spray mostly CSI vinyl and it just spiderwebs on me. I have also tried the Walmart apple brand craft paint (water based). I don't know what I am doing wrong with either paint. I would like to keep it water based because the heater is in the basement and the wife would kill me if I blew up the house.  Can everyone list what types of paint they use and how they thin it down. I tried the apple brand because a guy that make custom muskie lures uses it. He has explained to me how he does it but I still can't get it to work. Maybe my gun is bad but it seems to be working fine. I know it's me.

HELP!!!


I just read the link that I posted and it said 20 - 45lbs air. The box it came in said 10 - 25lbs. I never went over 20lbs for fear of blowing it up.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Country,

There are two usual problems when an airbrush spiderwebs, either the paint is too thin or you are too close to your work. A third reason that is not as common is there is water in your air line....do you have a filter? 

As far as psi goes you should be fine to spray 30psi through that gun and that should be sufficient to shoot those paints it won't blow up the gun. Also make sure your gun is thoroughly clean especially the tip and needle. If that doesn't work, try another paint. Most bait builders who use water based paint use Createx paint. It very rarely needs thinning and comes in a huge array of colors. You probably will have to get it on-line, but many places sell it.

Rod


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

My experience is the paint needs to be thinned to the consistancy of low fat milk.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Funny I was just looking at Createx paint tonight. It was at Pat Catans in the art supplies area. There are alot of real nice colors. I was asking the sales person about thinning the paint. She said it is good to go right out of the bottle.

I have been using the the little testors enamel paints from the hobby store. I may switch to the water based paints.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

CountryKat, there's a guy on another board that uses that brand and he claims that he has to strain it before using it. Apparently there's some clotted paint in certain bottles of it, but I can't say, as I've never tried that brand.

I don't know how he strains the paint prior to using it, but you might try using a nylon stocking. (Then your wife will really kill you )


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

I was talking to Vince about Golden Acrylic airbrush paint. It is water based and is awesome to shoot right out of the bottle. I use it straight in my Iwata custom micron with the super small needle and never had a clog. I have not seen any other problems with it so far. It is pricey, but it is good paint. Here is a link if you want to try some. http://www.merriartist.com/Golden_Airbrush_Paints_s/460.htm

Rod


----------



## chappy (Aug 16, 2006)

michaels has 25% off all airbrush supplies. and createx paints.


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

I have looked at the Createx paint in the past but never got any. I think I will have to give it a try now. Thanks For the replies.


----------

